# Amplificador Asiatico Con Super Driver de 600W a 1500W + PCB



## YIROSHI (Nov 8, 2012)

Compañeros quiero compartirles este Amplificador Asiático , con Súper Driver de 600W hasta 1.500W por canal, con impedancias de 8Ω a 2Ω viene con su diagrama de 1.200W, con su Súper Driver de Potencia + etapa de potencia de salida con 16 Transistores complementarios, trabaja con fuentes DC Minimo de +/-45V hasta un Maximo de +/-100V DC, tambien incluyo su respectiva fuente y un diagrama de conexión Stereo de 3.000W, espero que les guste el diseño del amplificador y sobre todo que sea muy bien recibido el material, son 21 paginas en archivo PDF bajo derechos reservados de AUDIO YIROSHI, bueno compañeros conozcan los amplificadores que se diseñan y fabrican en toda Asia, estaré aportando más Súper Drivers de Asia según como vea el recibimiento de estos mismos en el Foro.
Saludos compañeros y disfruten el Material.


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 10, 2012)

El 2SA1837 soporta mas voltaje por ello se cambio ese transistor es el mismo que el 2SA1930, uno aguanta un poquito mas de corriente pero de 180V a 230V son 50V de diferencia, lo cual significa un buen rendimineto para voltajes mas elevados y asi hay varios componentes que se modificaron, el super driver esta equilibrado y listo para votar candela asi que arma el amplificador tal cual esta como el PCB funciona a maravilla esta bestia.



Aclaro algo , las Resistencia de la etapa de salida como las de 10Ω que van a la base de los complementarios, pueden ser de 10Ω a 1/2W no hay problema, las resistencias de 0.33Ω a 5W pueden ser de 0.47Ω a 5W no hay problema, el espacio para estas mismas son para las Resistencias SandStone como las que muestro en la imagen por si no las conocen, claro son un poquito mas caritas pero quedan de maravilla, pero puedes usar una Resistencia compacta o tambien radial







PD: El Transistor MJE340 se debe cablear y colocar en el disipador de la etapa de salida igual como lo muestra en la imagen.


Saludos compañero.


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 11, 2012)

Son los mejores amplificadores de toda Asia, pues en el diagrama de conexion ahi esta mas que claro de donde son, pero para que no los conocen son de los Modulares de ประเทศไทย como son los Megatech Audio, Wartech Audio, Tastech, Pannanon, Evens Audio, entre otros que son muy famosos para armar potencias como los Ampfetpoderosas maquinas, si menospreciar amplificadores muy conocidos quedan pequeños ante estas bestias, aclaro que el diagrama lo compre  y fue rediseñado por mi para trabajarlo de 16 a 24 Transistores complementarios, asi que muy claro deje en el diagrama que esta bajo derechos registrados de mi marca comercial AUDIO YIROSHI, y un material asi de completo no lo publican en Tailandia, pues mira que tengo una variedad de estos modulares vi que en diagramas de amplificadores alguien subio un par de ellos, ese Modular CES 741 que subieron es una maravilla lo he armado muchas veces, algunos traen el copyright el cual no se pueden publicar aqui, si estas interesado en ellos y algun compañero tambien le interesan los publicare bajo derechos


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 12, 2012)

Se puede usar Trafo sea el tradicional o Toroidal si son mejores se llaman Tranformadores de Distribucion de corte pues compramos unos cuantos pero estos no creo que los vendan por haya porque asi como este que muestro en la imagen, los venden en Bangkok fabricados por MC Transformer y la verdad son costositos, respecto a su construccion no tengo datos compañero, pero has decuenta que son muy similares en su estructura a los de los Trafos de los Micro pero de mas potencia, la verdad no sabria desirte si te sirve ese trafo de soldadura, sube alguna imagen para detallarlo.

Saludos compañero.


----------

